# Winter Projects... letâ€™s see em



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Winter time is usually when folks tackle some upgrades, etc on their boats. Here is mine, 3-2018 Suzuki 300s. H-Bracket for my learning post is next.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!

Who did you go with for the Suzuki's?


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmhmmmmm triple 300 Suzuki's...

Awesome upgrade there brother!

Be curious on the stats, rpm and gph at cruise, it should be really good

Mine is nothing close, but will be adding two more transducers soon as I get the chance. SonarHub with HD Down scan / Side scan, and Armar CHIRP









Relentless


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

I changed my zincs in my 2004 yamamerc and added a second bilge pump









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Man those suzukis sure do look sweet.

Rolled over 1200 hrs in December, time for some serious pm. What better than to start it off with a new drive shaft...

Need to figure out wither to replace or fix sonar, broke a couple pins off because I can't see very well when plugging the power back in. Clumsy...

I guess better to catch it now than it going out offshore.

Other than that usual stuff. Took the curtains off to try and clean them up some. Polish and wax then ready to go get it dirty all over again.































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Mainly been playing with the router I got and building stuff for the boat. A set of rod holders under the gunnels, knife/pliers holder, cup holders, bait table, and a still unfinished rod rack for the house.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

wiznut said:


> Mainly been playing with the router I got and building stuff for the boat. A set of rod holders under the gunnels, knife/pliers holder, cup holders, bait table, and a still unfinished rod rack for the house.


Looks good
Any special type of router? What bits?

Also, where are you buying your starboard?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

ShawnQ said:


> Looks good
> Any special type of router? What bits?
> 
> Also, where are you buying your starboard?
> ...


Thanks, the router is just an old craftsman. I clamped it in my bench vise upside down and used it like a router table. The bits were a combo set that I picked up from harbor freight. I bought the starboard off ebay in a 1'x4' piece.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

And rod holder for the house finished and stained..
















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Replaced Bait freezer with all new unit, including digital thermostat and replaced all Indicator lights on Electrical panel with LED, and new Backlighting behind the Panel.

Also replaced cheapy LED under gunnel lights with Plashlights bright LED strips.
(one you can see bright on the left(new) dim on the right (old). the other picture shows finished product.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Fin-Atic said:


> Replaced Bait freezer with all new unit, including digital thermostat and replaced all Indicator lights on Electrical panel with LED, and new Backlighting behind the Panel.
> 
> Also replaced cheapy LED under gunnel lights with Plashlights bright LED strips.
> (one you can see bright on the left(new) dim on the right (old). the other picture shows finished product.


Very nice Capt!


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok. It?s a semi-winter project. 
Repowered the 35 Marlin earlier this year. The boat was built for 2 strokes and thus didn?t have quite enough floatation in the rear. Built this float box that added 400 lbs of lift in the rear. Raised the transom 1.5 inches.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Lee Brumlow said:


> Ok. It?s a semi-winter project.
> Repowered the 35 Marlin earlier this year. The boat was built for 2 strokes and thus didn?t have quite enough floatation in the rear. Built this float box that added 400 lbs of lift in the rear. Raised the transom 1.5 inches.


weird...not sure if it's my browser...but initially I can see the images you posted and then they suddenly disappear...anyone else having this happen? (using Chrome)


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

photofishin said:


> weird...not sure if it's my browser...but initially I can see the images you posted and then they suddenly disappear...anyone else having this happen? (using Chrome)


Yeah, I get that all the time.


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

I?ll try to post pics again.


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Can?t seem to upload pics????????


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Last try


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Work just fine on tapatalk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

here is my list so far.

- new trailer
- replace wiper motors
- refurbish spray curtains
- new helm seats
- replace batteries
- replace livewell pump and seacock
- might get to some cuddy cabin fixes like, lights, recover cushions, fridge replacement.


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Generator, outriggers and new 300?s


----------



## Texas76mako (Jan 22, 2017)

Got my H bar & transom rod rack welded up and dura-coated. 
Was lacking some rod holders...

Thanks to SCB welding shop! They did a good job! (Icicles on the aluminum) 


Still need to:

-eisenglass (no more windshield)
-elevate front fish box
-get a 50 or 75 gallon bladder 
-livewell under leaning post. :headknock


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Texas76mako said:


> Got my H bar & transom rod rack welded up and dura-coated.
> Was lacking some rod holders...
> 
> Thanks to SCB welding shop! They did a good job! (Icicles on the aluminum)
> ...


Looks good! Who did your aluminum work and coating?


----------



## Texas76mako (Jan 22, 2017)

ShawnQ said:


> Looks good! Who did your aluminum work and coating?


Thank you! SCB aluminum shop in kemah. I need to come check out your boat when i get back!


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Texas76mako said:


> Thank you! SCB aluminum shop in kemah. I need to come check out your boat when i get back!


I've been stuck trying to finish it. This cold weather has been killing me.

I can't finish the paint in the cold...so I start other projects and the whole thing is snowballing!

Hopefully this spring it will be ready. I definitely need more rod-holders...and a transom holder or more on the T-Top would be easiest/cheapest.


----------



## Texas76mako (Jan 22, 2017)

ShawnQ said:


> I've been stuck trying to finish it. This cold weather has been killing me.
> 
> I can't finish the paint in the cold...so I start other projects and the whole thing is snowballing!
> 
> Hopefully this spring it will be ready. I definitely need more rod-holders...and a transom holder or more on the T-Top would be easiest/cheapest.


Yep, cold weather sucks. I'm stuck too till I get my tax return back! lol :spineyes:

We will have to buddy boat this year!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I know it is a small thing, but I finally broke down and bought and installed a proper battery charger for my new to me Grady White








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats on the Grady Tom! I had one for a few years, **** fine boat that holds its value.


----------



## Hydrocat30 (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone have a number for scb?


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Total trailer rebuilt ready to rock n roll!!


----------



## Texas76mako (Jan 22, 2017)

Hydrocat30 said:


> Anyone have a number for scb?


Charlie runs the show.

281-900-1686


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Texas76mako said:


> Charlie runs the show.
> 
> 281-900-1686


He no longer works with angel?

Tom


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

New 16â€ Simrad screens with 3D and structure scan. 
All cushions recovered.
Big detail
A couple of pumps and such.

Almost ready.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

freespool said:


> New 16â€ Simrad screens with 3D and structure scan.
> All cushions recovered.
> Big detail
> A couple of pumps and such.
> ...


Freespool,

Are you still putting the diesel outboards on that boat?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks Good John. Lets go try them out!

Btw this is Josh Leavell



freespool said:


> New 16â€ Simrad screens with 3D and structure scan.
> All cushions recovered.
> Big detail
> A couple of pumps and such.
> ...


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

*Winter Upgrade*

New 300s from M&G Trailer Ranch and Marine in Clute. New transom lights.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

TeamJefe said:


> Freespool,
> 
> Are you still putting the diesel outboards on that boat?


Yes we are. Expect them in September or so. 
In our meeting December 1 they pretty much said they hired the wrong people for EPA testing which set them back a bit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

freespool said:


> Yes we are. Expect them in September or so.
> In our meeting December 1 they pretty much said they hired the wrong people for EPA testing which set them back a bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome! I hope to see a thread about the conversion on here or THT. Really looking forward to seeing some performance numbers.


----------



## luisjg1 (Feb 8, 2017)

install rocket rod holders.
so I would be tripping over my rods.
nothing fancy,, just a good ol boat.


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Replace the carpet in the Mastercraft. Done.
Install new generator in the Grady White...Houston, we have a problem.
I will need to remove 4" of bulkhead to fit the generator below the deck.

What do you think about my plan?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Finally had some decent weather to lay down some paint on my Stbd outboard. The sanding and aluminum prep is a real pain...and you have to get it all done quickly before the aluminum starts to oxidize in our humid air. Turned out nice for a garage job! Hopefully I can get it together this coming week.

Also got my dash panel mocked up with the NSS16 holes cut. Waiting to figure out my gauges and/or stereo...and switches.

Then I'll be finishing the re-wire, new pumps, lights, etc. Hopefully I can fish it this spring/summer!













































Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

ShawnQ said:


> Finally had some decent weather to lay down some paint on my Stbd outboard. The sanding and aluminum prep is a real pain...and you have to get it all done quickly before the aluminum starts to oxidize in our humid air. Turned out nice for a garage job! Hopefully I can get it together this coming week.
> 
> Also got my dash panel mocked up with the NSS16 holes cut. Waiting to figure out my gauges and/or stereo...and switches.
> 
> ...


Few more























Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

wiznut said:


> Mainly been playing with the router I got and building stuff for the boat. A set of rod holders under the gunnels, knife/pliers holder, cup holders, bait table, and a still unfinished rod rack for the house.


That cutting board looks fantastic, nice job. Suggestion the rod holders, find some way to put rubber or foam on there to help protect the rods during the run. The rods slapping against those holders aren't good for it.


----------

